# How can I make 'wild' rocks safe for an aquarium?



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, this is probably going to sound like a really dumb question but how can I safely clean a rock found in the wild (not one of them captive bred rocks...) so it's safe for a fish tank?

Shops sell rocks & I'm pretty sure you can't grow your own rocks, so they've gotta be getting them wild & cleaning them somehow. So I'd like to know how I can get a rock from outside, clean it as best possible and use it in an aquarium so it doesn't harm the fish' health.


----------



## dannysargent (Oct 7, 2011)

Phototw4t said:


> Okay, this is probably going to sound like a really dumb question but how can I safely clean a rock found in the wild (not one of them captive bred rocks...) so it's safe for a fish tank?
> 
> Shops sell rocks & I'm pretty sure you can't grow your own rocks, so they've gotta be getting them wild & cleaning them somehow. So I'd like to know how I can get a rock from outside, clean it as best possible and use it in an aquarium so it doesn't harm the fish' health.


 
with the rocks i have in my aquarium, i boiled them in boiling water for about an hour and scrubbed them with a scour to get all the nasty bits of them.

i havent had any problem with the rocks and the ph of the water has stayed the same.

if im adding any wood i boil it in water again and let it sit in the water for a day or two then add it to the aquarium. ive done this a few times and never had any problems 

hope this helps 
dan


----------



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

dannysargent said:


> with the rocks i have in my aquarium, i boiled them in boiling water for about an hour and scrubbed them with a scour to get all the nasty bits of them.
> 
> i havent had any problem with the rocks and the ph of the water has stayed the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks, dan  also, after I've done all that, would it be safe to spray it with some F10 & let it air dry before putting it in the tank?


----------



## dannysargent (Oct 7, 2011)

Phototw4t said:


> Thanks, dan  also, after I've done all that, would it be safe to spray it with some F10 & let it air dry before putting it in the tank?


its entirly up to you :2thumb: but please make sure that the F10 is safe for fish, i wouldnt know as i have never used it. 

if you have the time let the decor air dry but its not that necessary. i never let it dry and no harm has come to my fish or my turtle 

glad i could be of assistance


----------



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

+1 mate boil it and add some white vinegar will kill nastys then rinse and add to tank no probs


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

In terms of biological nasties, heat is certainly one way to kill them. If not boiling, then the oven on a low heat should do the same.

Personally I wouldn't put F10 anywhere near an aquarium, since I don't know what it kills and how long it retains killing potential.

There would be a further risk the rock chemistry may later the water characteristics. If you want to be extra safe, soak it in water for some time and test the water to see if it does anything.


----------



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

GlassWalker said:


> In terms of biological nasties, heat is certainly one way to kill them. If not boiling, then the oven on a low heat should do the same.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't put F10 anywhere near an aquarium, since I don't know what it kills and how long it retains killing potential.
> 
> There would be a further risk the rock chemistry may later the water characteristics. If you want to be extra safe, soak it in water for some time and test the water to see if it does anything.


Thanks  looks like im going to be boiling it for a while then scrubbing until it bleeds & boiling once more then air drying. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

